# Day at Auchincruive



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

This is one of the nicest trails in Ayrshire when the weather is good - fellow Scots will agree that this is rare! 

I put a couple of these up already on another thread but thought I would just stick them all up here


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks great - even the weather was nice


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Was great Calum! Whereabouts in Scotland are you?


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Great. Now I want to take my pup to Scotland. Can I even DO that?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Hahaha TaisMom, 

Would definitely be a very long day trip! At least you know Tai would have some buddies over here to go to Auchincruive with


----------

